# Problems viewing DVD movies



## Pyotr

I'm trying to play The Matrix Reloaded (it's probably the same with all my other movies) with InterActual Player, which came with the DVD. Now, I get an error message saying "Playback failed due to a problem with the video subsystem. Lowering your screen resolution or color depth may fix the problem." I wanna see this movie (again, and again, and again...).   
My resolution is 1280 x 1024. Color depth 32. However, lowering those doesn't help. >_<


----------



## Lorand

It happens only with this particular DVD-title? Have you tried to play it in Windows Media Player?


----------



## Pyotr

I will try another movie now...

...
...
...

Children of the corn... doesn't work. Not in Windows media player either. Can't find a decoder..


----------



## Lorand

So you never played DVDs before on your system?
Try another DVD-player software. Here's a free one: http://fleebo.com/michaelssoftware/rdvdplayer.html


----------



## Pyotr

No, I haven't. I usually use a PS2, but I've borrowed it to my brother. >_<
Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## Lorand

Oops, just found out that: *The free InterActual software included on DVD's does not include a DVD decoder. *(http://player.interactual.com/help/support/articles/0137.asp)
So your problem is that there's no DVD decoder installed on your system. That free rDVDplayer won't help either, because it's not a standalone player (DVD codec isn't included due to licensing).
Try installing a trial or demo version of WinDVD or PowerDVD.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah you're gonna need a MPEG2 codec installed onto the system. Windows Media Player does NOT come with one  As Lorand noted, installing WinDVD/PowerDVD would be required


----------

